# Cory Spawn!!



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

About 4 hours ago my Peppered cory started laying eggs I don't know exactly why she was all of a sudden laying the eggs. The eggs are in a community tank with 5 Neons, 4 Otos and the 3 Peppered Cories. Later I saw the male mate with the other female so soon I'll have other eggs too. I though you were supposed to have 2 males to each female for them to spawn. I think this might have been because i lowered the tempature 2 degrees celcius. Now how do I care for the eggs and fry? Should I just leave them in there?
tempature: 24C or 76F
Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:20
PH:7.0
EDIT: The tank is also a 30 gallon hex and there are 25 eggs I tried taking pics but they are very blurry


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are they on the glass? If you decide to take them, you scrape them off with a razor blade. And you feed them baby brine shrimp, if I recall correctly. I've never had cories spawn for me, so congrats. I think if you leave them and the tank is heavily planted, you may get a few survivors.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well it's not super heavily planted but it does have a clump of java moss and a huge forest of java fern that is on a piece of driftwood.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok I hadn't planned on the cories eating their own eggs now I dont know what to do. There are still 20 eggs left hopefully they will leave like 10 so then maybe 2 or 3 will make it to adulthood


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of the cories will eat thier eggs, and peppered (Paleatus) are one of those. Since this is your 1st spawn, I'll give you the beginner crash course. Pull the eggs! You can use a razor or similar flat surfaced item to scrape the eggs off the glass. (You can even use your fingernail if you are very careful) They are fairly adhesive, and should stick to whatever you use. For future spawns...have a turkey baster ready to collect any eggs that fall off your scraping device.
Next stage is a hatching container. If you have a small tank laying around, that would work well. If not, use a container that can float in the breeding tank. (an empty margarine container works well) The advantage of a floating container, is that it maintains the same temp. Place an airstone in with the eggs, as well as some type of anti-fungus medication. Methylene blue or an Aqua-flavine both work well. Eggs should hatch without an airstone or anti-fungal med, but it will decrease the survival rate quite a bit.
At 76F, they become wigglers in about 3 days, and free-swimmers in 2-3 more days. Don't feed them until they are free-swimming. At that point, they'll need a grow out tank, as the hatching container will be too small. Fry need to be fed 3-4 times a day, and the hatching container water will foul quickly.
The best food is live baby brine, but frozen baby brine is available, as well as frozen cyclops, and a fe other foods. Powdered fry foods work, but tend to foul the water quicker.
Hope that gets ya started. One word of caution. I once had a breeding colony of Paleatus that spawned 28 days in a row...so be prepared for more eggs. My colony had 12 fish, and was specifically setup (and conditioned) for breeding. But don't be surprised if they spawn again within a short period of time.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you Fishnut. I saved 5 and put them in a breeder box. That's great they may spawn again.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Today my one little cory fry hatched! The other 4 were infected by fungus so they didn't live. It seems to have a yolk sac. I have some fry food food and am being sent plecocaine I will try to get BBS later today. I have the baby in the breeder box because i don't have anwhere else to put him. how big should he be before I put him in the tank with the Neons and Cories. Or should I put him in the tank with the guppies? I know I will wait at least 2 weeks before I put move him anywhere.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok I found a little 2 gallon tank and I will go to the LFS and Look for a small heater I can put in there I will also fill it up with water from the tank the fry is in and put the fry in it tommorrow.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well my 1 little cory fry died  He fell through the crack in the breeder box and the Neons gobbled him up. On the bright side it looks like my Cories may spawn again and this time i know to move the eggs.


----------

